# Sealey CV6 Cross Vice 150mm



## jeff_g1137 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi 
any one got a Sealey CV6 cross vice.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230920759500?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I would like to get one for my drill press.
is it a good vice ?????

any info please.
jeff


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't know that model of vise, but I suggest you to read these two lightening threads:

Polishing a turd or fettling a HF X-Y vise

Polishing a Turd II or Polishing a Turd Too


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi
Great threads.

This there a cross vice that do not need 

*"Polishing"*

Cannot find one in the UK.

jeff


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm sure it'll work just fine for a drill press, although it wouldn't hurt to strip it down and clean off any over spray etc. Pricey though, even with the usual UK premium.


----------



## Walsheng (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't know anything about them but it would seem to me that a compound table with a separate vice would be much more versatile. It would let you strap odd shaped parts directly to the table or mount the vice and go that way.

John


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 26, 2014)

Walsheng said:


> I don't know anything about them but it would seem to me that a compound table with a separate vice would be much more versatile. It would let you strap odd shaped parts directly to the table or mount the vice and go that way.
> 
> John



+1 for this proposal.
Also, the price of an X-Y table is not a lot higher than that cross vise but, in matter of workholding, a table offers you the same flexibility of a mill.
Look at this one, for example: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271467929912


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi
Got this today

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sealey-CV...VFgSHNDYCZ%2BepBInN30%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Ex-demo, like new.
will do my till i get my mill, thank for all the info.

jeff


----------



## george wilson (Jun 26, 2014)

Sealey is just another old American name that has been bought(?) by the Chinese and resurrected. The Sealey Co. originally made some tools for Sears Roebuck. IIRC the made thermos bottles mostly. My 1963 Craftsman Drill press was made by King Sealey.

I may be wrong here if anyone wants to correct me.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 26, 2014)

jeff_g1137 said:


> Hi
> Got this today
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sealey-CV...VFgSHNDYCZ%2BepBInN30%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> ...



A last suggestion: add a "tooling plate" to your vise.
See these threads:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=16854 
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=22688


----------



## John Hasler (Jun 26, 2014)

george wilson said:


> Sealey is just another old American name that has been bought(?) by the Chinese and resurrected. The Sealey Co. originally made some tools for Sears Roebuck. IIRC the made thermos bottles mostly. My 1963 Craftsman Drill press was made by King Sealey.
> 
> I may be wrong here if anyone wants to correct me.



I don't think these brand names are usually bought by the Chinese.  They are bought by American marketing types who then hire Chinese companies to help them exploit the "franchise" as they call it.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Jun 26, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> A last suggestion: add a "tooling plate" to your vise.
> See these threads:
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=16854
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=22688



Hi
looks like i have a lot of work ahead of me, after i get my lathe sorted out, an old viceroy 11x24.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=16933
but all the info is great, the tooling plate is on my list.

thank jeff


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi
Got my Sealey cross vice today :madebooboo::veryangry:




Do not get one, crap

[h=2]Polishing a turd or fettling a HF X-Y vise[/h] http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=20946

This is a good one compared to the Sealey



I will take some photos later,


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 27, 2014)

jeff_g1137 said:


> Hi
> Got my Sealey cross vice today :madebooboo::veryangry:
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the hint!

--- 

Anyway I suggest you to edit the post above, telling it is really wonderful and regretting you have to put it back on eBay because the color don't fit with the eyes of your little Yorkshire dog
:roflmao:


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 27, 2014)

that sucks, sorry to hear about it. File a dispute with Paypal for a return and get your money back. What was wrong with it? Out of true castings seems to be the usual complaint.

I agree with the others about a proper X-Y table, but I would have had to pay twice what I spent on my HF vise to get one, which didn't seem worth the investment when I could put that $60 or so towards tooling.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Jun 27, 2014)

mattthemuppet said:


> that sucks, sorry to hear about it. File a dispute with Paypal for a return and get your money back. What was wrong with it? Out of true castings seems to be the usual complaint.
> 
> I agree with the others about a proper X-Y table, but I would have had to pay twice what I spent on my HF vise to get one, which didn't seem worth the investment when I could put that $60 or so towards tooling.



Hi
I will email paypal, the lead screws are bent, the castrings look ok, 
but the gibs are not set, lead screw is not supported at the ends & 
the holes are way to big for the shaft of the lead screw, 
paint & machining marks on the slide ways (looks like a thread), 
markings for the dials are crap.

I always liked Sealey before, I would not put my name to this crap.

x-y table in the uk £150 & up.

I think i will stick to my lathe & when it is up & running i will have 
more time & money for a mill & tooling.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 27, 2014)

not to dissuade you from filing a dispute, but it might not be as bad as you think. The ends of the lead screws aren't supported on mine - one of them is free in the air, the other goes into a hole in the casting. I tried putting a bearing in there but it didn't make any difference. Also, for the lower screw, the lead screw nut is removeable (has to be to get the vise apart) and it's tricky getting it in straight so that the screw runs freely. Seems like a degree off in either direction relative to the screw makes it bind as if it's bent. Gibs you can set yourself, machining marks come with the territory and extra paint should be kept for when it falls off somewhere else 

I don't know how much you paid and it might be enough that you expected it to work out of the box, but it's best to regard it as a collection of castings from which you can make a nice tool out of. It's the view I took and alot of hours later I have what I think is a really nice vise.


----------



## John Hasler (Jun 27, 2014)

mattthemuppet said:


> not to dissuade you from filing a dispute, but it might not be as bad as you think. The ends of the lead screws aren't supported on mine - one of them is free in the air, the other goes into a hole in the casting. I tried putting a bearing in there but it didn't make any difference. Also, for the lower screw, the lead screw nut is removeable (has to be to get the vise apart) and it's tricky getting it in straight so that the screw runs freely. Seems like a degree off in either direction relative to the screw makes it bind as if it's bent. Gibs you can set yourself, machining marks come with the territory and extra paint should be kept for when it falls off somewhere else
> 
> I don't know how much you paid and it might be enough that you expected it to work out of the box, but it's best to regard it as a collection of castings from which you can make a nice tool out of. It's the view I took and alot of hours later I have what I think is a really nice vise.



I agree with Matt on all points.  Both my HF vise and my Grizzly mill table were like his vise when I got them.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Jun 28, 2014)

mattthemuppet said:


> I don't know how much you paid and it might be enough that you expected it to work out of the box, but it's best to regard it as a collection of castings from which you can make a nice tool out of. It's the view I took and alot of hours later I have what I think is a really nice vise.



Hi
I paid £64 for the vice, Yes i expected it to work out of the box, i have not got the time to fix it.
I need the vice for jobs.
I got my lathe & had to set it up, get parts for it Backgear lever  TDI & a VFD, 

need more time, geting slow in my old age.

will ring the guy on Monday, to get 2 new lead screws or the price reduced, if not will send it back.

thanks for all the good advice

jeff

PS the internet was down & then v/slow today ??????????????


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi
Packed up the vice today, will post it back, in the next day or to.

one or two photos of the vice.

I am going for a compound table &  separate vice, when i have the time & money.

Back to the lathe, must get it up & runing asap.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi
The vice went back mid-week, i got a full refund from the guy.

still looking for a vice, but i can wait.


----------

